# Upgrading?



## MrCanada (Jul 15, 2008)

I recently upgraded my Dean Evo.
After some research (of corse after i bought everything) i found that Grover has 18:1 tuners. I have the 14:1 one mine.
Is the upgrade worth the extra cash? (Will be selling the old ones)

Also i just have a black wraparound tailpiece
BRIDGE

Is it worth it to upgrade to the TonePros model? NEW BRIDGE

(will probably setup the intonation as the same as the old bridge)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I will jump in with both eyes closed!

The difference between bridges is the adjustable intonation. I believe the bridges are set for the standard 9's or 10's. If you are going to use non-standard sets of string where intonation is going to need some little tweaking then it would be worth the TonePros. NOW that is if you can actually hear the intonation shift, change, or otherwise go off. On my fixed tailpiece, I went from 9's to 13-56's and meh no big deal and no huge tone shift that I could hear, but then, I am half deaf with hearing aids and pedals and I down-tune, my guitar doesn't really sound like a stick with strings


----------



## MrCanada (Jul 15, 2008)

ok,
but i was also looking at the tonepros one because it has more materiel, so wouldn't the sound be better?

and for the tuners?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

If it gives you MOJO do it. But I have learned the more important MOJO comes from inside a person. Maybe it will give a little more sustain, maybe a little more sound transference, but to me that kind of advertising begins to sound too much like penis enlargement pills. Personally, look for used. Almost certain I have seen these in the FS forum sometime in the past year or two, I had been looking at one point myself until I had my guitar completely apart and got mine set up properly.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Regarding your tuners, I've tried both ratios and I tend to prefer the 14:1. But that's just personnal taste, I guess...


----------



## MrCanada (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks guys

if i come across a used TonePros model, i will most defiantly be buying it.
But buying it brand and shipping it here, i don't think ill be spending $150 for a bridge lol

and i will be keeping the tuners


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## MrCanada (Jul 15, 2008)

is there a way to find out if it is pot metal?

i bought it off a guy on ebay, and i believe it came from china, so its probably pot metal then yes? lol


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## MrCanada (Jul 15, 2008)

has anyone ever used this wilkinson bridge?

Wilkinson Black Lightweight Adjustable Intonated Wrapround Bridge


----------

